#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ware liefde voor eeuwig

## serieuse_oujdia

Beste,

Ben een dame, 35 jaar jong op zoek naar mijn ware, mijn zielsverwant voor het leven. 
Liefst een partner tussen 33 en 40 jaar jong , omdat ikzelf jonger uitstraal voor mijn leeftijd. 
Naar waar ben ik op zoek? Meestal zeg ik: " liefst, iemand zoals ik? " Of ...
Opzoek naar iemand met hetzelfde interesse of iemand die je enkel met een oogblik, zonder woorden je begrijpt.

Lijkt me niet echt gemakkelijk om de juiste man te vinden ... dus zal ik het via deze weg uitproberen.

Bismillah ...

Hou jij van: 
* humor
* reizen
* activiteiten 
* sporten 
* af en toe uiteten 
* film kijken 
* famillie bezoeken
* knuffelen
* ...

Zie je je Bepaalde karaktereigenschappen: 
* lief
* openmind 
* zorgzaam
* geduldig 
* rechtuit 
* spontaan 
* eerlijk 
* Trouw
* ... 

Extra s belangrijke voorwaarden : 
* moslim
* bid
* geen roker 
* geen alcohol drinker
*... 

Nog te bespreken: 
* Bent u bereid om te verhuizen naar Belgie?

enz ... 

Ik ben een moderne dame, wel deftig gekleed, draag geen hoofddoek. Nooit uitgeweest, ... 
Altijd bezig met famillie en werk ... Zie er altijd netjes en goed verzorgd uit. Elhamdoullah.
Ben wel een gescheiden vrouw en heb geen kids ...
Voor verdere persoonlijke informatie liefst verder in prive. Dank u.

Lange relatie bestaat niet in mijn woordenboek. Mijn doel is samen oud worden met mijn ware inch Allah.
Sabab moeten we doen maar met een goeie intensie en een goed gevoel. 
Ik wens natuurlijk het beste voor iedereen en veel succes want uiteindelijk heeft een mens altijd iemand nodig aan zijn zij.

Liefst enkel serieus en be nia. Dank u voor jullie tijd.
Met belangstelling zie ik jullie antwoord tegenmoet. 

Mvg, 
Miss

----------


## serieuse_oujdia

Als ik mijn foto had geplaatst dan zal mijn inbox zeker vol staan.  :knipoog:  (lol)
Het belangrijkste is natuurlijk dat het klikt en een goeie communicatie.

----------


## Kawaisou

🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢

----------


## serieuse_oujdia

Salaam, 

Ik krijg enkel 5 lege blokjes te zien op je bericht? Welke symbool hebt u gebruikt? 

mvg,

----------


## serieuse_oujdia

... Niet allemaal tegelijkertijd sturen lol

----------


## serieuse_oujdia

Ik merk op dat iedereen op zoek is naar zijn ware liefde en toch nog zijn we kieskeurig? Hoe komt het? Waar is het Nia gebleven, zoals onze grootouders? Waar zijn de mannen die alles doen voor een dame? Maar ja ... op zo n moment wens ik ... dat ik weer 10 jaar terug en een goeie keuze had gemaakt. Wie wenst hetzelfde?

----------


## lariffiaa

Salaam zou je mij kunnen pmen heb een oom die precies binnen je eisen valt

----------


## serieuse_oujdia

Hoe komt dat iedereen op zoek is en nog steeds vrijgezel? Waarom zijn mensen zo kieskeurig? Het beste is om niet meer te zoeken dan gebeurd alles onverwachts ...

----------


## amir1

> Beste,
> 
> Ben een dame, 35 jaar jong op zoek naar mijn ware, mijn zielsverwant voor het leven. 
> Liefst een partner tussen 33 en 40 jaar jong , omdat ikzelf jonger uitstraal voor mijn leeftijd. 
> Naar waar ben ik op zoek? Meestal zeg ik: " liefst, iemand zoals ik? " Of ...
> Opzoek naar iemand met hetzelfde interesse of iemand die je enkel met een oogblik, zonder woorden je begrijpt.
> 
> Lijkt me niet echt gemakkelijk om de juiste man te vinden ... dus zal ik het via deze weg uitproberen.
> 
> ...


Salam. Beste dame kom zelf ook uit omg.oujda.ben zelf ook op zoek naar een serieuze .lieve dame alleen kom niet in aanmerking. Omdat ik boven de 40 ben

----------

